# Mac versus Windows



## Carl Ferguson (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm the tech volunteer at my church.  I have a long history with Windows and several years with Mac.  I've been using OBS on a late model Macbook Pro for six months.  I've used a DOCK to connect multiple cameras and a Yeti.  I am currently using a Yamaha MG10XUF mixer with 4 mics and connect a camera directly to the Macbook Pro.  I stream to Youtube.  I do all post production processing with DaVinci on the Mac and post final content to youtube.  While I've been generally pleased with the Mac version, from time to time I've run into a wall with the Mac, most recently with the lack of a virtual camera plugin.  Now the question.

It appears we will continue streaming after we "return to normal times."  Does anyone have experience with Mac and Windows versions of OBS and feel comfortable recommend one over the other?  And why?  I would greatly appreciate a good review of the two platforms.  Thanks!


----------



## Tangential (Sep 27, 2020)

I am a long time mac user, but I now own a windows machine specifically for OBS. I found so many performance issues (like window capture) on the mac combined with UI weirdness and plugins and features that only work on Windows that I broke down and set up a windows box. I bought a used Dell i7 server and put an SSD, a Magewell quad port hdmi capture card and an NVIDIA GTX 1660 video card in it and the performance and stability is outstanding and I am all in about $1300. As I said, I am a mac guy so I do everything else for pre and post production on the mac, but the mac is kind of a step child environment for OBS compared to how well it fits in Windows.


----------



## InteractiveDNA (Sep 28, 2020)

*Carl Ferguson*

I develop high-end video applications for over 30 years now. I NEVER recommend a mac for any multimedia job. There are too many things that can go wrong over time and you will be left on the dust. Macs are not built for multimedia job and OBS is a tool that requires computer power, gpu power, cpu power, resources that most macs don't have. Yes, you can do simple stuff but you are lock on that system until a software develops. I solution for many mac users is to install Booth camp like software to run windows 10 on them and you will have almost the full capabilities of a PC, but limited because on other high end staff because of the virtual OS run time. if you are going to do any streams and you already have a mac, You can use a cheap laptop or desktop to connect the mac to the PC via NDI connections in OBS.  In the case you don't know yet what system OS to buy, stay away from Apple and by a real computer to do the work. Macs computers are great if you use dedicated software passed by Apple and approved by Apple. OBS is an open source application that keep involving fast and if you are in a MAC environment you always will be behind in so many things and on updates as well. Writing code to a MAC is a nightmare and takes time to debug and update things to it. Also, there is a danger of Apple not allowing the updates you need at any time. Here is what I recommend for multimedia.

Computer: Always a PC, never a mac. PERIOD! get a cheap computer/PC and you will be fine. Most of the things you see on my channel is done a old laptop that cost me $300. And a Mac that cost $45,000 can not do. So, I rest my case on a computer thing.

Now, if you are going to use any tablet or phone for multimedia, I always recommend an iOS devices vs. Android. We never use Android devices for apps that this real time video, audio on big projects. Real time data is important and Android is a horrible OS for any real time applications, but I think Google is working on a new OS to compete with the iOS, you know, iOS has is a lower level language to deal with hardware while Android has many layers and that is a huge no on real time applications. 

Now, we now know what computer and tablet/phone is best for multimedia. PC/Windows always for multimedia and iOS for stable and real time applications that could communicate with a PC. So, I highly recommend what I show on my channel to get the best setup. Or you will always have problem on any computer or software.

Does it make any sense? You want the freedom to be creative and don't relay in computers/hardware's that makes a creative day an IT day. And most of the people just want the darn thing to work and move on.


----------



## NotCharming@All (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi OBS users,

I am a life long Mac user (with a lot of Windows experience as well) since 25 years or so ...
Actually a MBP 13 is my daily driver and I would not exchange it for any Windows notebook.
In parallel I am sometimes working with my company notebook a Dell Latitude 5290.

A few weeks ago I have discovered OBS and installed it on both computers to understand which one will perform better with OBS.
My experience is that the Mac handles it much smoother than the Windows device. (Besides some quirks with desktop audio and virtual cam)

The specs are very similar:

MacBook Pro 13 (2016)Dell Latitude 5290 (2019)Intel i7- 6567U - 3.3GHz Intel i7-8650U - 2.1 GHz16GB RAM16 GB RAM1 TB SSD512 GB SSDmacOS Catalina 10.15.6Windows 10 Pro - 64 Bit

Any ideas why there is such a big difference between these two systems?
Any feedback or personal experience is welcome.

Regards
Matthias


----------

